# Commercial Painting



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some recent commercial projects we did.

A Landscape supply Store. We did the coorprate offices upstairs too, but didn't get any shots of those.


































We did 5 or six of these offices with hallways etc, but all were identical.


















Here is a Funeral home Reception Room we did. It was about 3500 Sq feet with all kinds of partition walls making various different rooms.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks great, very nice and clean looking!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great job


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

looks nice. what red paint did you use? I assume that you sprayed the doors.


----------



## N&M Painting (Aug 20, 2012)

Great job! Clean cuts!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Xmark said:


> looks nice. what red paint did you use? I assume that you sprayed the doors.


 
Dulux Accents. 2 coats cut and rolled over white.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good wje.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Some great looking work ! :thumbsup: Was working in the funeral home a little creepy ?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Bobbo said:


> Some great looking work ! :thumbsup: Was working in the funeral home a little creepy ?


Yes, especially while there was a funeral in the next room over as we were painting this reception room.


----------

